# Hunting ducks in the rain???



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

How do yo guys feel about /have you done hunting ducks in the rain? I absolutely hate hunting in the rain, but will do it for ducks if they're around. Wind: absolutely. Deep-freezing cold: all the better. Snowing: you'd have to lock me up to keep me out of the field. I just cant' stand hunting in the rain. As stated above, just want to start a discussion how others view it/have done under rainy conditions. (I've started similar threads under the snow goose and canada goose hunting forums)


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

u gotta understand that when the weather changes it gets the birds moving. i have hunted in a thunderstorm. and pouring rain na did very well. we actually had to empty out our blinds before we put them in the trailer cause there was so much water in them.


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

yeah, I understand very well that changes in weather (pressure fronts, temp drops, precip, etc.) cause increase in activity, but I was just looking for personal opinions/observations on how guys have done in the rain.

thanks for replying...


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I personally like hunting in the rain. It seems to keep the ducks lower and more confused. Almost like they are desperate to land. It seems to be a whole lot easier. On the other hand, they see the decoys a lot better on a sunny day. I also like the fact that there are less hunters out in the rain!!!


----------

